# Sakugawa No Kun (Yamanni Ryu)



## Grenadier (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have a link to a video of this bo kata?  I'm looking specifically for the Yamanni Ryu version, as taught by Oshiro Sensei.  

I just started learning this kata in earnest, Saturday, but will have to ease up for the next couple of days, while my knee stops aching (landed awkwardly on that backwards leap the first time).  Very enjoyable kata, and it meshes so well with the previous kata, that picking up the sequence wasn't too bad at all.  

Basically, if someone is proficient with Chou No Kun Sho, and Ryubi No Kun, then they can certainly at least get through the kata.


----------



## searcher (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you tried youtube?   They have several bo kata on there.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 3, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> I just started learning this kata in earnest, Saturday, but will have to ease up for the next couple of days, while my knee stops aching (landed awkwardly on that backwards leap the first time).




You're not alone in this, I was out for almost a week!  I've talked to my instructor who is quite proficient in this kata, he's got a rather busy schedule (getting ready for a trip to Okinawa) but he told me he's going to try to get me a video of him performing the kata.


----------



## JIKC-Kaneohe (Oct 10, 2007)

see this link for a yamanni ryu sakugawa no kun.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=6&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks.  

That fellow performs the kata quite smoothly and effortlessly, even though there's excellent power in his swings.  It's been quite helpful in confirming the sequence.  

Now to keep practicing it, so I can get ready for February's seminars.  I eagerly look forward to training with Oshiro Sensei.


----------

